# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El primer semestre del año hidrológico termina con un 6% menos lluvias de lo habitual

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...as-lo-habitual




> *El primer semestre del año hidrológico termina con un 6% menos lluvias de lo habitual*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los embalses están por debajo del 60% de su capacidad, nueve puntos por debajo que hace un año.
> 
> Las lluvias acumuladas desde que comenzó el año hidrológico el pasado 1 de octubre hasta el 4 de abril se sitúan un 6 por ciento por debajo del valor medio normal para esta primera mitad del ejercicio hídrico, ya que ha llovido en el conjunto de España 385 litros por metro cuadrado, frente a un valor normal de 410 litros por metro cuadrado, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (08-abr-2017),HUESITO (08-abr-2017),Jonasino (08-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

No me gusta mucho el panorama que se presenta para el verano en algunas zonas

----------


## Los terrines

En algunas zonas al ganado vamos a tener que darles pepsi (para no molestar a algún político que no le gusta la coca-cola).

Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

> (para no molestar a algún político que no le gusta la coca-cola).
> 
> Saludos.


Pues que se j... (fastidie) a mi mi gustan las dos. Si que es verdad , ahora hablando en serio, que hay zonas de España que tal y como van las cosas las van a pasar canutas hasta para beber. Que pena

----------

Los terrines (09-abr-2017)

----------

